# JOYCOUGH: 60 days 20 lbs



## joycough (Mar 7, 2004)

Goals to lose 20 lbs in 60 days
Diet is key...Biggest problem is caff food

Mon: Back, Bi's and Traps; 25 Minutes of Cardio
Tues: 45 Minutes of Cardio and 15 Minutes of Abs
Wed: Chest, Shoulders, and Tri's; 25 Minutes of Cardio
Thur: 1 Hour of Skipping Rope and Crunches
Fri: Legs, and Forearms; 25 Minutes of Cardio
Sat: 1 Hour of Active Cardio
Sun: Whatever I feel Like, Cardio, abs, catchup...etc.

Sample of a week:
Monday	Reps 	Actual
Exercise		
5 minutes on Bike		
Deadlift	8x200, 5x230, 3x240, 1x280, 
1x280, 1x280, 5x225	
T-Bar Row	15, 12	
Pulldown	15, 8, 6	
 Wide Grip Cable Row	15, 12	
BarBell Curl	10, 8	
Hammer Curl	20, 10	
Shrugs		
Neck Exercises		
20 Minutes on Bike		
Tuesday		
Exercise		
Treadmill 45 Minutes		
Crunch		
superset Back Ext.		
Reverse Crunch		
Superset Supermans		
Oblique Crunch		
superset Reverse Ext.		
Wednesday	Reps	Actual
Exercise		
5 Minute Bike Warmup		
Bench Press	8x170, 5x195, 3x210, 1x235
1x235, 1x235, 5x200	
Decline BB Bench Press	15, 12	
Dips	8, 8	
Seated Press	15, 8, 6	
Front / Rear Raise	15, 12	
Skullcrusher	12, 6	
Bench Dip	F, F	
20 Minutes Bike		
Thursday		
1 Hour of Rope 		
Crunch and Superman		
Friday	Rep	Actual
Exercise		
5 Minute Run Warmup		
Squat	8x215, 5x260, 3x280, 1x320
1x320, 1x320, 5x260	
Leg Press	15, 12, 10	
Lunge	12, 10	
Leg Curl	15, 15	
Calf Raise	35, 25	
Reverse Wrist Curl		
Superset Wrist Curl		
20 Minutes Treadmill		
Saturday		
1 Hour of Walk, or	Video or Swim	

goal for diet #'s:
Cals - 2,638
Protein - 176-220g (22%)
Carbs - 385g (53%)
Fat - 44g (25%)

We'll see how it goes, I'll take measurements later and post them tomorrow. Don't really wanna post that too bad...


----------



## joycough (Mar 8, 2004)

*Monday March 8th*

Breakfast:
3.5 Egg Whites
2 Multi-Grain Bread
1 Glass of Milk
1 Glass of Water

Snack:
22g Protein Shake

Workout:
5 Minutes on Treadmill (1 minute walk, 3 Minutes Run, 1 Minute Walk)

Deadlift:
200x8, 230x5, 240x3, 280x1, 280x1, 280x1, 225x5

Hanging Pullup:
45 sec., 35 sec., 25 sec., 15 sec., 15 sec., 15 sec.

Pulldown:
10x15, 13x8, 13x6

Wide Grip Cable Row:
10x15, 10x12

BarBell Curl:
65x10, 75x8

Hammer Curl:
25x12, 25x10

Shrugs:
225x12, 225x12

Neck Ext.:
10lbs x 15 (Neck Raises superset neck extentions)

20 Minutes on Treadmill @ different Incline % and Speed

Lunch:
1 Cup of Celery
1 Cup of Lettuce
.5 Tbs of Ranch (gotta cut down on the ranch)
3 Slices of Deli Turkey
2 Multi-Grain Bread
1 Box of Apple Juice
1 Orange
1 Rice Crispy Square


----------



## joycough (Mar 8, 2004)

*8th 2nd 1/2*

Snack:
44g Protein
5g Glutamine
1 Cup of Frozen Mixed Berries
1 Cup of Soy Milk
1 Cup of Raisins

Supper:
2 Slices of 60% Whole Wheat Bread
4 Slices of Roast Beef
1 Tbs of Ranch
3 Tbs of Horseradish
1 Cup of Broccoli
2 Tbs of Light Italian 
2 Glasses of Milk

Daily Stats:
Cals - 2679
Fat - 47g
Carbs - 382g
Fiber - 39g
Pro - 201g

Well I was planning on another meal later but I'm pretty much at my stats for the day

Damn that's pretty good


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

what are your stats?
if you dont mind


----------



## joycough (Mar 8, 2004)

What do you mean by stats?
like weight, and measurements or max weights?


----------



## joycough (Mar 9, 2004)

*Tues 9th*

Breakfast:
4 Egg Whites
1 Multi-Grain Bread
1 tsp of Rasberry Jam
1 Whole Grapefruit
1 Glass of Milk 
1 Glass of Water

Snack:
22g Protein
2 Cups of Water
1 Cup of Raisins

Lunch:
2 Slices of White Bread
3 Slices of Turkey Meat
1 Box of Apple Juice
1 Cup of Cucumbers
1 Tbs of Ranch
1 Tbs of Light Cheese Wizz
1 small apple muffin
1 orange


----------



## joycough (Mar 9, 2004)

*9th 2nd 1/2*

Workout:
Run/Jog/Walk intervals for 45 Minutes

20 Minutes of Ab Work (Lower, Oblique, and Upper)

Snack:
15g Protein Bar (Detour)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by joycough *_
> What do you mean by stats?
> like weight, and measurements or max weights?



Height, weight, body fat % at least , measurements are good to.


----------



## joycough (Mar 9, 2004)

*stats*

Height 5' 8"
Weight 220
body fat 23% (supposedly)

Shoulder span: 54"
Chest Span: 46.5
Right Arm: 17"
Left Arm: 16.75"
Waist: 40"
Hips: 44"
Right Leg: 27.25"
Left Leg: 27"
Right Calf: 18.5"
Left Calf: 18.25"


----------



## joycough (Mar 9, 2004)

*9th 3rd 1/2*

Supper:
2 small baked homemade pizza's
with Mozza cheese and hamburger

Daily Stats
Cals: 2798
Fat: 48g
Carbs: 467g
Fiber: 31g
Protein: 123g

Little over and a little under, not bad not great. Better than average I guess for me. I would like more protein and less carbs...hmmm never thought I'd be that close on carbs....Usually over on Fat so good thing it's only by 4g today.  Just glad I ran today.


----------



## joycough (Mar 10, 2004)

*Wed. 10th*

Breakfast:
1 White Bread
.25 Tsp of Marg
3 Hard Boiled Egg Whites
1 Whole Grapefruit
1 Glass of Milk
1 Glass of Water

No Snack....  

Workout:

5 Minute Bike Warmup 

Bench Press:
 8x170, 5x195, 3x210, 1x235, 1x235, 1x235, 5x200 

Decline BB Bench Press 
135x15, 155x12 

Dips 
Bx6, Bx5 

Seated Press 
95x15, 155x10, 120x7 

Front / Rear Raise 
15x15, 15x12 

Skullcrusher 
70x12, 90x6 

Bench Dip 
Bx12, Bx8 

20 Minutes Treadmill Walking at Different Speeds and Incline %

Lunch:
2 Multi Grain Bread
5 Slices of Turkey Meat
1 Slice of Processed Cheese
1 Tbs of Ranch
.5 Cup of Lettuce
1 Cup of Brocolli
2 Tbs of Italian Light Low Fat Dressing
1 Cup of Cream of Chicken Soup (made with water not milk)
4 Soup Crackers
2 Glasses of Milk

*A little higher on Fat right now than I'd like to be i only have 12g's left... I also want to eat more Carbs and Protein today... I'll have a bigger shake later


----------



## joycough (Mar 10, 2004)

*10th 2nd 1/2*

Snack:
1 Cup of Raisins

Supper:
1 Bread Stick
1.5 Cup of Spagetti Noodles
1 Cup of Brocolli
2 Tbs of Light Low Fat Italian
2 Glasses of Skim Milk

Snack:
2 Tortilla Shells
5 Thin Slices of Turkey
1 Slice of Marble Cheese
1 Box of Apple Juice

Daily food Stats:
Cals:2722
Fat: 54  *
Carbs:419
Fiber: 29
Protein:150


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmm I don't quite understand your diet if you are trying to cut. Have you read the stickies about cutting?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by joycough *_
> Goals to lose 20 lbs in 60 days
> Diet is key...Biggest problem is caff food
> 
> ...



Joycough,
Maybe I'm wrong but your calories look more like a maintenance level than a fat loss level. 
And i would imagine that most of the breads and crackers and canned soups. processed cheese and pizzas would have to go in order to make your diet more effective, Just my .02

Gary


----------



## joycough (Mar 10, 2004)

As far as i know these are the #'s for me to lose weight for my weight and waist size. 

As for the soup, pizza and crackers bit...I eat in a Caff... I go to college so I have no real say in the food  . That's why I'm trying go more by #'s than by what I eat. If I keep within the #'s I figure it doesn't really matter what I eat.

If you have any suggestions or better numbers I would appriciate it.


----------



## joycough (Mar 10, 2004)

*Daily Thoughts*

Not a bad day but I should have had a better snack (last snack)
I was under in everything until then. I should have been smarter about it.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2004)

Joycough,

I'm not learned in this stuff ( i'm more of a sheep and just follow the leader..aka BFFM manual. LOL )  If I were you I would post your diet in the diet forum and ask for help/suggestions.  
One thingthat might help is if you had some protein powder you could carry with you and mix up when you are in the cafeteria.

Gary


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

Joycough -

From the looks of it - your diet is

50% carb
25% protein
25% fat

I'd switch the carb and protein around.
50% protein
25% carb
25% fat

It seems Jodi is the resident expert on diets so you may ask for some help from her


----------



## joycough (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks guys I appriciate the input. 

yellowmoomba: I've been trying to do more of a:

50% Carbs
35% Protein
15% Fat

I can't always get it exact... I really wish I could make all my own meals, my diet would be much cleaner then.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, you need to change that around.  Either 40/40/20 or  50/30/20.  50% carbs and only 35% protein isn't going to get you the results you want.

You MUST cut out the cheese, crackers, soup, pizza etc.


----------



## joycough (Mar 11, 2004)

*thur. 11*

Breakfast:
3 Hard Boiled Egg Whites
2 Slices of 60% Whole Wheat Bread
1 Whole Grapefruit
1 Glass of Milk
1 Glass of Water

Snack:
1 Small Banana

Lunch:
1 Cup of Tomato Soup
2 Crackers
1 Grilled Cheese Sandwhich
1 Cup of Brocolli
2 Tbs of Light Low Fat Italian
2 Hard Boiled Egg Whites


----------



## joycough (Mar 11, 2004)

*11th 2nd 1/2*

Workout:
1 Hour of Treadmill different intervals and incline %
Ab Work

Supper:
12" Roasted Chicken Subway on Wheat
1 Booster Juice Bananas-a-whey

Snack:
44g Protein

Daily Totals:
2567 cals
49g Fat
357g Carbs
24g Fiber
189g Protein

So I have to eat less Carbs and more Protein and now I'm going to try for a 40/40/20 with better food, trying to eat cleaner, i think it's going to be hard but i'll try for it


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 11, 2004)

Why don't you try smaller, more frequent meals?


----------



## joycough (Mar 11, 2004)

> Why don't you try smaller, more frequent meals?



The caff serves only 3 meals a day. I try to have 2-3 more snacks but sometimes I really get bogged down with classes and homework. But I do try...I know I know trying isn't doing...I like to think i'm getting better


----------



## joycough (Mar 11, 2004)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has been posting trying to help me achieve my goal. I really appreciate it, so please keep it up.


----------



## joycough (Mar 12, 2004)

*Friday 12th*

Breakfast:
3.5 Hard Boiled Egg Whites
.5 Hard Boiled Egg with Yolk
1 Slice of Whole Wheat Bread
1 Whole Large Grapefruit
1 Skim Milk
1 Water

Snack:
15g Protein Bar

Workout:

5 Minutes on Treadmill

Squat:
8x215, 5x260, 3x280, 1x320, 1x320, 1x320, 5x260 

Leg Press:
10 plates x 15, 14px8, 16x6

Ham Curls:
7x15, 7x12

Seated Calf Raise:
90x20/drop set 45x30, 45x35

Forearm work

15 Minutes on Treadmill at various walking speeds and Incline %'s (Until the damn Treadmill Broke down.... )

Lunch:
1 Cup of Cauliflower
.5 Tbs of Ranch
1 Tbs of Light Italian
2 whole wheat bread
2 Slices of Roast beef


----------



## joycough (Mar 15, 2004)

*Mon March 15*

Breakfast:
2 Whole Hard Boiled Eggs
1 Whole Wheat Bread
1 Whole Grapefruit
1 Glass of Milk

Snack:
35g of Casien Protein

Workout:
5 Minutes on the Bike

Deadlift:
230x5 230x5 230x5 230x5 230x5

Pullup:
4, 4, 4, 3, 2

Cable Row:
12x8, 14x8, 14x8

BB Curl:
90x5 90x5 110x3, 90x5 90x3

Seated Hammer Curl:
30x8, 30x6

Up-The-Rack-Shrugs:
65x15, 70x8, 75x6, 80x5 (all as one huge set)

20 Minutes treadmill walking at 3.5mph (1% incline - 5% each minute increase incline) 3mph (5%-10%) 3mph (10%-5%) 3.5 (5%-2%) 2mph (1%) each minute I increased % until 10% at 10 Minutes then I declined per minute

Lunch:
Beef Stew with Potatoes
1 slice of multi-grain bread
1 cup of brocolli
2 tbs of Italian
2 cups of milk

Snack:
44g protein shake
with mixed frozen berries
1 cup of soy milk

Supper:
3 Chicken wings (skinless)
2 Chicken Breasts with bones (skinless)
1 cup of Brocolli
2 tbs of Italian
2 cups of milk
2 small chocolate cookies

Daily Total:
2442 Cals
55g Fat (21%)
196 Carbs (30%)
18g of Fiber
291g Protein....YeeeeeHa (49%)


----------

